# Schulte skid steer snowblower controls



## zlssefi (Dec 29, 2011)

Does anyone here have one of the 6200-7400 schulte skidsteer snowblower attachments? i got one from a friend who couldnt make his work. Long story short it was spec'd out with too small of a HYD motor and it didnt have the balls to run the blower. I got a new motor coming and im trying to figure out what to use for controls. The blower has electric chute rotation and deflector adjustment. What did schulte use from the beginning to control these functions??

Thanks!


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

Not positive, but depending on your machine, there should be a specific kit that gets hardwired into it. I'm sure you can jury rig something on your own though.


----------

